# Windows-Mac HP Photosmart 7150 sharing???(moved from hardware)



## skumar1234 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a perfectly working HP Photosmart 7150 connected to my Windows XP PC. I also have a wireless network running through my house. I have enabled Printer Sharing and other Windows XP Laptops can print to it wirelessly. How do I do this for my new Macbook? It works if I connect it via USB cable but not otherwise. It can't even detect the HP Photosmart Printer over the wireless network, nor does the same model show up on the Printer Setup Utility. I have done the following things according to the advice given to me by Google and an Apple Genius:

1. I have downloaded and installed the latest drivers; so it is not a driver problem. 

2. I have tried the directions on http://roachfiend.com/archives/2005/09/09/use-your-mac-laptop-to-utilize-a-windows-printer/ . I have to choose a make and model; but Photosmart 7150 doesn't exist. Is there anything similar I can choose? Or, how should I add Photosmart 7150 to this list?

HELP ME, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Windows-Mac HP Photosmart 7150 sharing???*

I am going to transfer this to our Mac section.


----------

